# Royal Holiday Club transfer



## abc31 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have closed on my Royal Holiday Club membership January 4.  Since there's no deed involved I would think the transfer should go pretty quick.  I called today and they still have nothing in their records that say the membership has been sold.  I was wondering about how long it took for other peoples memberships to be transferred into their names after closing.

Thanks
abc


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 10, 2007)

abc31 said:


> I have closed on my Royal Holiday Club membership January 4.  Since there's no deed involved I would think the transfer should go pretty quick.  I called today and they still have nothing in their records that say the membership has been sold.  I was wondering about how long it took for other peoples memberships to be transferred into their names after closing.
> Thanks   abc


I had one where the closing company said that they sent the paperwork on 8Dec and it is already in my name.  I had another that went out mid December from another company and it isn't showing yet.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Joe. Guess I'll have to be patient.  I'm looking forward to making reservations before all the good ones are gone. The one I bought came with all of last year's points, so I have a lot to use up this year.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 10, 2007)

I too took the plunge and bought a membership recently.  The purchase was the easiest part so far.  It has taken 4 months to transfer it to my name.  Hoc was correct when he cautioned to be prepared for long administrative delays for no apparent reason.  

Call your closing company.  Have them push the transfer process.  You've paid them a fee upfront so make sure they keep working for you to complete your transfer.

I thought I was prepared, much like you do now abc31.  Afterall how hard can it be to change the owner name and address?  Yes, they had the correct paperwork and fees.  Yes, they could confirm everything was received correctly.  "When will the owner transfer happen?" was my and the closing company's constant question.  Their standard reply was "Give it 2 more weeks and check back."  

Let's hope your experience is more like Joe's.  Maybe I should buy some more just to see if I could have his experience.  :hysterical:


----------



## ttt (Jan 11, 2007)

RHC customer service certainly is lacking when it comes to processing transfers. The paperwork can sit for months, probably on someones desk. And when the transfer is complete, there is no acknowledgement, so you don't know when the transfer is finally complete until you call and they recognise you as a member.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, Big Rick!  Four months?  It never has taken that long for me to get deeded timeshares transfered.  Would they at least let you make a future reservation once they acknowledged that they had received the paperwork? At this point I don't know if the seller can make a reservation for me.  I'm just sort of in limbo.  Oh well.  I was warned.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 11, 2007)

My closing company told me to work with the seller.  I had the seller roll the 2006 points to 2007.  After that I figured it'd be any day now so I did not have them make a reservation for me.  

I suggest you try either the seller or your ebay contact.  Have them call RHC and make a reservation for you if you want.  

No deeded transaction of mine ever took this long either.  Hoc cautioned that RHC's administration can be very slow.  In my case it was.  Maybe Joe's went quicker because he already had an account.  Who knows.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 11, 2007)

I did ask my ebay contact to book the reservation for me before it closed.  He said he was "swamped" and would get to it the next week & never did.  I didn't bother to ask again.  Now that it has closed, I don't know if he will want to get involved or if he even can.  I feel like I'm in limbo.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 11, 2007)

abc31 said:


> I did ask my ebay contact to book the reservation for me before it closed.  He said he was "swamped" and would get to it the next week & never did.  I didn't bother to ask again.  Now that it has closed, I don't know if he will want to get involved or if he even can.  I feel like I'm in limbo.



Try this, you probably has the RHC transfer document on hand, is so, call RHC, check if they got that,if not, fax your copy, then call back to confirm if they got it.  They will probably told you how long it take them to get you set up.  Then try call back once every week.  

If they say they did not get the transfer fee, call the closing company to check.  Don't try to pay it yourself.

Jya-Ning


----------



## abc31 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Jya-Ning.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one more question, who pays this year's MF?  If the closing company already got it, then it is O.K.  If you are supposed to take over, make sure you let the RHC VC know it, since their deadline is Jan 15.  It will be pretty bad to get penalty for that.  But I believe your closing company should be the one that take care of the payment.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Hoc (Jan 12, 2007)

abc31 said:


> Wow, Big Rick!  Four months?  It never has taken that long for me to get deeded timeshares transfered.



Four months is a veritable RHC Autobahn.  Be glad if it closes in less than six months and three faxes to RHC showing the transfer documents.

BTW, I just got charged twice again -- this time for my 2007 annual fees.  I was called last August and told if I did not pay my 07 fees in advance, I would lose my confirmed booking in Madrid this April.  So I paid.  I just checked online and see that my 2007 fees are now listed as past due with a late charge.

I am preparing this time -- I currently pay online, using credit cards.  I have my Credit Card statement for my August payment, and when they tell me that was the special assessment, I have my February statement showing payment of the special assessment.  But I am ordering my December 2005 statement, which shows my payment of the 2006 fees, which they will tell me were paid in August 2006.

Since this membership was merged in November 2005, and I had to pay two annual fees then in order to make my New York booking last year, I hope that will be enough documentation for them this time.


----------



## salpal (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine took 8 months last year. Now I bought some more and it will probally take 6 months I was told because they are so busy. I now have 110,000 points. The trading is easy we went toItaly last year for 3 weeks. We love RHC we are going to cozumel and cancun  for the month of march.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nyajing,

Thanks for asking, but yes my maintenance fees were paid through the title company.  

I can't believe the stories I'm hearing about how long they take to transfer.   It's nice to hear about all the great trips people have taken though.  Maybe at least it will be worth the wait.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 12, 2007)

Update:

I had my title company get in touch with their contact at Concord (rhc's billing company).  Concord posted the transfer fee to my account and faxed a copy of the paperwork over to the agent (Oswald) who I had been speaking to at RHC.  He was able to confirm my reservations for me.  He put me down as a guest of the seller. 

I got 2 rooms at the Affinia Manhattan in March.  Now I just have to decide who's going to be the lucky person I decide to bring with me!


----------



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2007)

abc31, I'll volunteer!  

On another thread here, MULTIZ321 suggested contacting Royal Holiday Club's new Member Affairs Coordinator J. Alberto Abreu.

His email is jabreu@royal-holiday.com

He is not the back adminstrative office of RHC.  That's the black hole.  I am told this office is only open mon-fri.

Hoc, does RHC give confirmation numbers to acknowledge receipt of payment?  When I pay maintenance fees (for other resorts I own) over the phone using my cc, the resort gives me a confirmation number.  

Also, Hoc, if the maintenance fees for 2007 are due by January 15th, 2007, how can yours be late now?  We haven't even gotten to the "due by" date yet!


----------



## Blondie (Jan 13, 2007)

RHC has always given me a conf # for every fee I have paid, and like Hoc I save all my cred card statements with RHC payments then I file them with my RHC rezzies for the upcoming year. Oswald is a good rep- and yes, the pain is worth it, as you will see. Believe it or not their rez system and their ease of assigning a  free guest cert for any renters make it prettly simple! You will love the Affinia. Blondie


----------

